# Military and ADHD



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello gentlemen, 

So I have looked through numerous articles, forums, talked to recruiters, ect. The number of different responses include but not limited to automatic DQ, don't say anything and you'll be fine, need a waiver, if you've taken meds DQ, need to go 12 months - 4 years on some posts without meds. I'm hopeful someone can shed some light on this for me. I have looked high and low for a straight answer and we all know how reliable the internet generally is .  So thanks for reading all input is welcome.


Straight from Army Regulation 40–501.

2–27. Learning, psychiatric and behavioral disorder

a.  Attention Deficit Disorder/Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (314), or Perceptual/Learning Disorder(s)

(315) does not meet the standard, unless applicant can demonstrate passing academic performance and there has been no use of medication(s) in the previous 12 months.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uhhhh, don't say shit?


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2016)

Can you function without meds and have you taken meds in the last 12 months?


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 that's the first option never missing an opportunity to keep my mouth shut. 

@Freefalling yes I can function perfectly without meds ,but my doctor talked me into trying it again a few months back for a month. I didn't like the meds felt better without them so I stopped and I'm currently waiting it out. The only other time I have taken them was before the age of 10.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2016)

AnotherTxn said:


> @Freefalling yes I can function perfectly without meds ,but my doctor talked me into trying it again a few months back for a month. I didn't like the meds felt better without them so I stopped and I'm currently waiting it out. The only other time I have taken them was before the age of 10.
> 
> Thanks for the responses



This information should have been in your first post.

Good luck.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2016)

You grew up during the infamous "Medicate All The School Children" era. Teachers and guidance counselors were pressuring parents to drug their kids, most of whom, I believe, we're just acting like kids. If you feel you were one of the many who were given ADHD drugs to calm your normal rambunctious kid behavior, stay off the meds, shut up about it and join the Army.


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

@Freefalling you're right I should have included that in my first post. Thank you.

@Ocoka One Unfortunately yes, that was the era I grew up in and most kids back then needed a good a** whoopin' not meds. I guess that's the plan then wait out remaining months and keep my mouth shut. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 19, 2016)

ADHD is over diagnosed. I know too many kids that were initially "diagnosed" with it by teachers who didn't want to deal with the "hyper kids" like mine. She said my son had ADHD because he couldn't sit still when he finished his tests too early -- in her opinion.  However, he had a 4.0 in that class...and just got bored while having to sit and wait for the rest of the class to finish.

If you aren't having issues with it...don't let that diagnosis make you something you aren't and don't claim it just because you were told you have it when it dosen't affect you.


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

@Agoge It sounds like your son and I were in the same boat while in school.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2016)

We resisted the pressure to put our oldest son--now 25--on meds and never regretted it. He's a happy, healthy and successful young guy.


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll catch myself doing that from time to time. Just moments of extreme focus while still managing to listen to what's happening around you. Kind of like selective hearing. It makes studying easier in the presence of distractions.  Your son sounds like turned out to be a successful young man.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 19, 2016)

FWIW, the above advice is sound, but it would be unwise to make a blanket policy of withholding pertinent information during the enlistment process out of fear that it may be a disqualifying factor.

Factors that _are _disqualifying which are discovered down the line tend to result in swift and hard consequences.

Good luck.


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 19, 2016)

That's my biggest concern. I will keep my mouth shut about it unless it is asked of me. If it is I'll give all information requested of me because I'd much rather do that than have to lie and ruin my integrity.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2016)

AnotherTxn said:


> That's my biggest concern. I will keep my mouth shut about it unless it is asked of me. If it is I'll give all information requested of me because I'd much rather do that than have to lie and ruin my integrity.


It'll be on the enlistment forms.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> FWIW, the above advice is sound, but it would be unwise to make a blanket policy of withholding pertinent information during the enlistment process out of fear that it may be a disqualifying factor.
> 
> Factors that _are _disqualifying which are discovered down the line tend to result in swift and hard consequences.
> 
> Good luck.



Concur. Like @DocIllinois advises, being honest up front is the best advice.  Some time down the line, your civillian medical records could be requested for one reason or another. That's how the information can become part of your military record. Once it is there, there is no telling how taking meds for ADHD will be dealt with.


----------



## Jael (Feb 19, 2016)

It's on just about every form medically that you fill out for MEPs and at MEPs and you will be asked about it - there's is not getting around that.

Be completely honest, that's always the best policy and it shows a lot about you for coming forward with something like this even if you know its a DQ issue.

This isn't a 100% but worth a shot. Build a packet to submit up (It may go to the MEPs commander?/Surgeon general, not sure who the approval authority for these waivers are.) Start by getting a misdiagnosis of your condition if possible, Score as high as possible on the ASVAB and the APFT (If they allow you to take it.) try getting recommendation letters. Talk to your recruiter about the best way to submit it - don't let anyone talk you into lying, if it does bite you in the ass, it will bite YOU and not them.

If worst comes and they tell you that you need more time off medication - wait it out, stay in college, out of trouble etc etc.. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2016)

AnotherTxn said:


> That's my biggest concern. I will keep my mouth shut about it unless it is asked of me. If it is I'll give all information requested of me because I'd much rather do that than have to lie and ruin my integrity.



If you are directly asked you absolutely be honest. I don't remember the questions forms to be honest, but I would be very careful with those answers, as paperwork follows you, and if and when you apply for clearances, you want to be able to 100% honest. It may delay your time lines, but can't honestly see you being DQ'd for ADHD or the meds...but I wouldn't know for sure. I fully agree with the rest here that your honesty/integrity/trustworthiness is paramount and it starts with those enlistment papers. That said, don't offer up information not being requested...

My $.02


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 20, 2016)

It is funny because once in, you can be diagnosed with ADD/ADHD and take the meds with no issues.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2016)

OP disregard my advice above...I haven't filled out any enlistment forms since the Air Guard in 1980. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> It is funny because once in, you can be diagnosed with ADD/ADHD and take the meds with no issues.



Enlistment vs. retention standards are kind of funny at times.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> OP disregard my advice above...I haven't filled out any enlistment forms since the Air Guard in 1980. I hope all goes well for you.



Does it impact on one's ability to get a security clrarance?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 21, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Does it impact on one's ability to get a security clrarance?



There are some jobs in the service that impose a permanent bar if you have ever ingested certain chemicals.  For example, if you ever tried LSD, even if it was only one time over a decade ago, you are automatically DQ'd from ever holding an EOD position in the Army.  I'm not sure if the meds commonly prescribed for the ADD/ADHD end of the spectrum would have the same negative effect, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## AnotherTxn (Feb 28, 2016)

I just want to thank everyone for their input on this topic, and even if it in someway hinders the process of my enlistment I will not give up. For now I am going to continue my PT and academics to not leave any shred of doubt that I am qualified to serve in Special Forces. I'm not trying to imply that I know even a quarter of what I need to know to be a competent SF soldier. I just refuse to quit or take no as an answer, and again gentlemen thank you for your service.


----------



## CQB (Feb 29, 2016)

Way back in the dim dark past there was a female member of the forum, (name escapes me now, mebbe someone can enlighten me) who was doing a desk job in big army. It was driving her insane and she wanted to change jobs. She tested and was found to be ADHD, so they made her a Cobra pilot. There's horses for courses & courses for horses. My GF has it and she can multi-task the absolute shit out of anything.


----------

